# Meet Valdin Mordecai (Still somewhat incomplete)



## Valdin (Jun 1, 2011)

*Meet Valdin Mordecai (Fairly complete)*

A thanks to Qoph for the template. =) I changed it quite a bit, though.



*Name:* Valdin Mordecai

*Age:* 15

*Sex:* Male

*Species:* Some or other form of eagle

*Appearance:*
*- Height and Build:* I a synopsis, average. He is fairly muscular, but not grotesquely so and is as tall as a general fully grown human man.
*- Coat:* Hazel brown to Auburn feathers on most of his body; white feathers on his head and tail
*- Eye colour:* Dark blue
*- Other features:* He has messy black hair on his head, a swosh (is that even a word?) of it usually covering his left eye. Beneath this swosh he has quite a nasty scar of a few years old crossing his face from his forehead to the bottom of his left cheek. The eye itself remains undamaged. He has hands with three claw-like fingers each.
*- Clothing:* He normally wears dark clothing, such as dark human jeans he modified to fit him and a black hoodie-like sleeveless cloak. He often also carries his two blade-rifles (which I'll eventually draw. For now, imagine a cross between a sniper rifle and a katana) crossed over his back, beneath his cloak. On the inside of his cloak, he hides two pistols, four short knives and multiple pouches wherein he carries things. He never wears shirts.
*- Picture:* (Not done yet; see my avatar for a close-up of his face)



My attempt at colouring:




*Behaviour and Personality:* He is a dark and mysterious figure under normal circumstances. He is normally quite in the company of strangers, but can be talkative around friends. He is very mature for his age, having had to grow up quickly in his life. He is very easily annoyed with the immature. He has a fairly short temper, but has the ability to hide his feelings with expert skill. However, if someone goes too far, he's not afraid to act, be that in violence or words. He is intensely loyal and protective over those he cares about and has a strong sense of justice. He doesn't trust easily. He doesn't like to be dictated or be put in cage-like situations - he cherishes his freedom.

*Skills:* As said, he has the uncanny ability to hide his emotions, no matter how strong they are. He is also an expert in stealth, agility and general fast reactions. He is hyper intelligent and even artistic on many levels. He can sing and play the piano, somewhat, but is not trained in either. He is an expert in using swords, knives and guns. He is a strong and fast flyer, even when wearing his packed cloak.

*Weaknesses:* As said, Valdin is antisocial and has a violent temperament. When someone drives him too far, he is likely to react violently. This can be quite dangerous to both him and those around him. He's also a pyrophobe.

*Likes:* Truth, change, justice, freedom, guns, sharp things, flying, proving himself right, the colour black

*Dislikes:* Injustice, pointless violence (which does not include acting upon emotion), cruelty to the innocent, being dictated, being in a caged situation, not having choice, dictators, arrogant people, stupidity, heat

*History:* Garrlephlarrrp... -.- I hate this part... Oh well, here we go. (This will probably be different depending on which universe I choose to place him in)

Valdin was born into a disfuctional household. His mother was terminally ill for as long as he could remember. Cancer finally took her when he was ten. His father was perfectly fit to look after his family, but never did - he was abusive and found all too much room for alchohol in his life. Valdin also had a younger sister, three years younger than himself. He cherished her very much, as did he his mother when she still lived.

Valdin was born into this home as a human in the outskirts of London. When he was twelve, he found to his horror that his father was using his sister for sex. At that the trigger was pulled. That day, Valdin's body released something that had been in his mother's blood line for generations. Valdin became ferral and clawed his father to death. Only later would he discover what really happened that day.

Knowing that he could not look after his sister, he dropped her off at the best orphanage he could find and ran away.

Valdin is an Anthropomorph. His kind have existed for thousands of years, appearing in myth and legend as werewolves, minotaurs, mer-people, satyrs, even reports of creatures like bigfoot and the chupacabra can be traced back to those like him. Anthros.

Valdin has since made a new life for himself after reaching the French city of Nevers. He abandoned his old, human name and replaced it with a new persona. Valdin Moprdecai. He now lives a life of freedom, going where he wants when he wants. He swore to never become like his father and will go to the ends of the Earth to rid the world of skum like him.

*Goal:* To live a free life within the bounds of what he believes to be right and to rid the world of skum like his father.

*Profession:* Vigilante. He doesn't work for an income.

*Personal quote:* "Fuck it. I was put here for a reason. I'll find that reason myself."

*Theme song:* _The Catalyst_ - Linkin Park (This was a tough choice that I may end up changing. My other main considerations were _Bring Me to Life_ by Evanescence, _Blackbirds_ by Linkin Park, _KRWLNG_ also by Linkin Park, _Ruled by Secrecy_ by Muse and _In the Darkness_ by Dead by Sunrise. There were also others.)

*Birth Date:* 24'th of October, 1995

*Star sign:* Scorpio

*Favourite location:* Nevers, France

*Favourite weather:* Stormy

*Significant other:* None

*Orientation:* Bisexual (what is that I said about freedom?)


----------



## Luca Infernalis (Jun 1, 2011)

Fucking badass.


----------



## Valdin (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks. =) I made him into a sort of "perfect" version of me, though I kept a few of my distinguishing features, such as my fear of hot things (physical heat, that is).


Anything I should change / add? (Aside from the history.)


----------



## Luca Infernalis (Jun 2, 2011)

Idk... I'm not good with this stuff.


----------



## Valdin (Jun 2, 2011)

Lol, okay. =P


----------



## Sar (Jun 2, 2011)

Valdin said:


> Thanks. =) I made him into a sort of "perfect" version of me, though I kept a few of my distinguishing features, such as my fear of hot things (physical heat, that is).
> 
> 
> Anything I should change / add? (Aside from the history.)


 
I think you could write an awesome story using this. 
Some of my friends can either write or draw. If you drew the picture you can do both!  
<Gives Valdin big hug!>


----------



## Valdin (Jun 2, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> I think you could write an awesome story using this.
> Some of my friends can either write or draw. If you drew the picture you can do both!
> <Gives Valdin big hug!>


 Aww, thanks. ^^

*Hugs back*


----------



## Sar (Jun 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;CCPA85ZncVY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCPA85ZncVY&feature=related[/video]
Nice wee suggestion, add this as a theme. i was reading yours while listening to this and it... i donno... seemed right.


----------



## Valdin (Jun 3, 2011)

Eeeeehnuuuhmeeeehnewoowofffffflarp...


I'll stick with my choice, thank you. ^^'


----------



## Sar (Jun 5, 2011)

Valdin said:


> Eeeeehnuuuhmeeeehnewoowofffffflarp...
> 
> 
> I'll stick with my choice, thank you. ^^'



i take that you hate you it. (shrugs)


----------



## Valdin (Jun 5, 2011)

You take that I hate me it? :V


I don't hate it - it's actually pretty good, I must say - it's just that I'm not sure Lady Gaga is entirely fit for a dark and mysterious vigilante. ^^'


----------



## Panthura (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks pretty cool  
I like the 'dark mysterious vigilante' thing.


----------



## Sar (Jun 5, 2011)

Valdin said:


> You take that I hate me it? :V
> 
> 
> I don't hate it - it's actually pretty good, I must say - it's just that I'm not sure Lady Gaga is entirely fit for a dark and mysterious vigilante. ^^'


 
I wasnt too sure but you sounded a bit like you hated it.
Also, i agree lady gaga is not appropriate for the darkness of yourself, but there was some sort of harmony listening to the youtube video i posted while reading your fursona (I recommend 'Nu metal' and anything by Sabaton as your taste in music).

I also listened to your choice as a theme song. That works too. d(^_^)b

Have you decided what univerese you are based in yet?


----------



## Namba (Jun 5, 2011)

This is pretty badass bro. Well done ^^


----------



## Valdin (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks and thanks. ^^

Oh, and I've decided he's in our universe as an "antropomorph" (perhaps I should think of a different name that makes it sound like humans turning into animals instead of animals turning into humans as it now does). However, I'll probably put him in different universes with different histories depending on how I choose to use him.


@Sarukai: It's not the song, it's the artist. I don't hate or even dislike her, she just sorta weirds me out, but she's special in her own way and I respect her for that. 

And yeah. My favourite genres are nu metal, symphonic metal, cross-over, rap core and electro rock (Linkin Park (and side-projects Dead by Sunrise and Fort Minor), Evanescence, 30 Seconds to Mars, Muse, Zebra & Giraffe and Infected Mushroom are my favourite bands at this stage). =)


----------



## Sar (Jun 5, 2011)

Valdin said:


> Thanks and thanks. ^^
> 
> Oh, and I've decided he's in our universe as an "antropomorph" (perhaps I should think of a different name that makes it sound like humans turning into animals instead of animals turning into humans as it now does). However, I'll probably put him in different universes with different histories depending on how I choose to use him.
> 
> ...



Pretty airtight solution to the universe problem, Valdin. 
Lady GaGa i think is... *thinking* "Diffrent", im not into it.
Thumbs up for your taste in music though.


----------



## Valdin (Jun 6, 2011)

Yay. =)


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 6, 2011)

Goodness me, are you sure this isn't straight out of one of those epic D&D character profile thingymajigs? Either that or your writing skills on overdrive.



Valdin said:


> It's not the song, it's the artist. I don't hate or even dislike her, she just sorta weirds me out, but she's special in her own way and I respect her for that.



This is similar to me; no quarrels wit the songs, but yes with the freakyness and disturbing motifs of her videos


----------



## Valdin (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks! =D


And agreed on the second point.


----------



## Sar (Jun 6, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> This is similar to me; no quarrels wit the songs, but yes with the freakyness and disturbing motifs of her videos



More accurate way of putting it than diffrent, i suppose.


----------



## Valdin (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah... Espetially since I consider myself to be... different... xD


----------



## Sar (Jun 10, 2011)

Your fursona is diffrent so True that.


----------



## Valdin (Jun 10, 2011)

I should probably draw him again and try to add some colour.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 11, 2011)

And add the blade-rifles, that would be neat.
What pose is he going to be in?


----------



## Valdin (Jun 11, 2011)

I want to draw him standing on the edge of a building, the viewer at the bottom looking of an alley way or something up at him (he'll probably be holding one of his blade-rifles all samurai-like, with the other on his back). I also want to draw him flying, with the view behind and slightly above him with the blade-rifle handles sticking out the top of his cloak.

(I also eventually want to draw him in some... dirty poses when I'm good enough. xD)

I'm not sure how to add colour, though. It was fairly simple to colour in my avatar pic, but I'm struggling to give colour to the pic I used in the ref. =/


----------



## Sar (Jun 11, 2011)

Valdin said:


> I want to draw him standing on the edge of a building, the viewer at the bottom looking of an alley way or something up at him (he'll probably be holding one of his blade-rifles all samurai-like, with the other on his back). I also want to draw him flying, with the view behind and slightly above him with the blade-rifle handles sticking out the top of his cloak.
> 
> (I also eventually want to draw him in some... dirty poses when I'm good enough. xD)
> 
> I'm not sure how to add colour, though. It was fairly simple to colour in my avatar pic, but I'm struggling to give colour to the pic I used in the ref. =/


 
I think it would be easier to just use colouring in pencils and rescan the pic. Using a graphics application (GIMP, photoshop, OpenCanvas etc) could i think work but it depends on colouring/computing skill.

Oh, and yes. DEFENETLY draw blade-rifles


----------



## Valdin (Jun 11, 2011)

I've already drawn the blade-rifled on their own somewhere. I'll try to find it and post it tomorrow. =)


I'm sort of reluctant to colour it with hand - I fear I may ruin it that way... =/


----------



## Sar (Jun 11, 2011)

Valdin said:


> I've already drawn the blade-rifled on their own somewhere. I'll try to find it and post it tomorrow. =)/


Yay! \(^_^)/

In that case i would go with scanning the image as high a resolution as  possible and colouring it in using OpenCanvas or something. No only will it help you colour in but you will have a precious intact drawing still.


----------



## Valdin (Jun 11, 2011)

Yay. =D


Edit: I've attempted colouring him now:





After uploading, I found multiple flaws, but, meh.


----------



## Sar (Jun 11, 2011)

Valdin said:


> Yay. =D
> 
> 
> Edit: I've attempted colouring him now:
> ...


 
*Puts on glasses* hmmmm....

The torso and legs are fine.
The hair may need to have the same outline as used in your avatar.
The tail's feathers need to be more defined.

*takes off glasses*

aside from that it is a good colouring in attempt.


----------



## Valdin (Jun 11, 2011)

Okay, cool. Thanks.


----------



## Sar (Jun 11, 2011)

No problem. Also, you should have added in the background to that picture. I liked it.





(100th post!) ^_^


----------



## Valdin (Jun 12, 2011)

(Happy 100-posts-day! ^^)


I was too lazy to colour the background as well... >.>


This better? 




I fixed is with the dodge/burn tool which I just discovered. xD


----------



## Sar (Jun 12, 2011)

Valdin said:


> (Happy 100-posts-day! ^^)
> 
> 
> I was too lazy to colour the background as well... >.>
> ...


 
Good find, it looks much better. =D


----------



## Valdin (Jun 12, 2011)

Yay. =D

Now I need to make the background...


Also, the rifle-blades, as promised.


----------



## Sar (Jun 12, 2011)

It needs a bit of shadowing.
The blade rifles looks like a combo of an m4a1 and a katana. But in all sense,

_*AWSOME!!!!!!

*_That is all.
Have you thought of drawing Valdin with the blade rifles?


----------



## Valdin (Jun 13, 2011)

I can use the same dodge/burn technique for shading. 


I'll draw him in those other poses over the June/July holidays. =)


----------



## Sar (Jun 13, 2011)

Valdin said:


> I can use the same dodge/burn technique for shading.
> 
> 
> I'll draw him in those other poses over the June/July holidays. =)


 They will look awsome.
 (^_^)b


----------



## Valdin (Jun 13, 2011)

I certainly hope so.


----------



## Sar (Jun 13, 2011)

It will, also happy 100th post back.


----------



## Valdin (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh, yay! =D Apparently I'm a ninja now... o0


I have no clue how to do the background... ^^'


----------



## Sar (Jun 14, 2011)

You could scan it in, crop out Valdin, Remove outline of your fursona (coloured) and paste back in where the monochrome drawing is.fix the background. colour in. dodge/burn background. ?????. Profit.


----------



## Valdin (Jun 15, 2011)

I think I need a good pic of the view from the top of a cliff face or building or something whereon I can possition him...

Mind helping me look? =)


----------



## Namba (Jun 15, 2011)

He's startin to look pretty sick, dude. XD


----------



## Sar (Jun 15, 2011)

Valdin said:


> I think I need a good pic of the view from the top of a cliff face or building or something whereon I can possition him...
> 
> Mind helping me look? =)


 
On it. I have some pics i think would inspire a view.

Building:






Cliff (By sea):





Cliff (Arctic):






Something:







<<None of these pics are mine, credit goes to whoever took them>>

You may wish to redraw these as you suit. But these ones give a good perspective, Happy Backgrounding!


----------



## Valdin (Jun 15, 2011)

I'll get to the background during the holidays...


And thanks, Kriss.  Or should I call you Luti?


----------



## Sar (Jun 16, 2011)

Sound. Mines are coming up too. I will upload my fursona over summer.


----------



## Valdin (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice.


I drew another version, though you won't be able to see it if your FA profile says your under 18...


----------



## Sar (Jun 16, 2011)

Valdin said:


> Nice.
> 
> 
> I drew another version, though you won't be able to see it if your FA profile says your under 18...


 
What one is it?


----------



## Valdin (Jun 16, 2011)

Here's a hint: What kind of submissions aren't you able to view on FA if your profile says you're under 18 years of age?


Anyway, I'll be drawing his awesome poses of the holidays, which start at the end of next week. 


(On a side note, I liked the old quote in your sig more... ;-; But thanks for still quoting me! ^^)


----------



## Sar (Jun 17, 2011)

Valdin said:


> Here's a hint: What kind of submissions aren't you able to view on FA if your profile says you're under 18 years of age?
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'll be drawing his awesome poses of the holidays, which start at the end of next week.
> ...



No probs, i saw the picture. It said you uploaded it today (thats why). You gonna colour this one?


----------



## Valdin (Jun 18, 2011)

Maybe... I think I'll get all of my ideas onto paper and get back to colouring at a later stage. I'm also sonsidering eventually attempting traditional colouring with colour pencils or something.


----------



## Sar (Jun 20, 2011)

Valdin said:


> Maybe... I think I'll get all of my ideas onto paper and get back to colouring at a later stage. I'm also sonsidering eventually attempting traditional colouring with colour pencils or something.


 
nyyyaahhhh... i would personally think you should stick with your digital colouring. But it would not hurt to try something diffrent. ^_^

Im thinking how you remove notbook lines when scanning pictures (i tend to use them as proportion guides.). What do? *shrugs*


----------



## Valdin (Jun 20, 2011)

You make sure your outlines really stand out before scanning it in (if they don't, go over them again with a black or otherwise dark brush on the image editor). The highten the contrast a lot. That should get rid of the notebook lines (unless the lines are dark).

Of course, the above technique doesn't work if you applied shading on paper...


----------



## Sar (Jun 20, 2011)

I dont shade. Thanks for the advice.
how is progress with colouring in your drawing by hand going?


----------



## Valdin (Jun 21, 2011)

Haven't started... ^^' I'll do so in Namibia.


----------



## Sar (Jun 21, 2011)

Have a nice trip.!


----------



## Valdin (Jul 4, 2011)

I am back with two new sketches which I shall upload later this week after adding the finishing touches.


----------



## Sar (Jul 4, 2011)

Clean art. Im assuming?


----------



## Valdin (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah...


----------

